# Sad tail tale...what to do??



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This is a tale of woe about my boy's tail. A few grooms ago I shaved it way too high up, making it look like a palm tree. :redface: The "growing in" phase is not pretty. My friend said it now looks like some kind of exotic flower. (From palm tree, to flower?!):hmpf: Do you think I should shave it and begin again, or continue with the grin-and-bear-it ugly stage? :confused2: I'm thinking if I leave it as is, by winter he should again have a nice big pom. Yes, no? Which way to go?? Thanks!

He did not want to be identified in the booty shot.
I honored that and did not show his face. :bootyshake:








Someone is less than pleased with the sneaky photographer!:angry:


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

I would trim the longer hair to match the growing in hair so it looks more uniform. Than it will all grow out at the same length


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree with Melly ! Trim it equally , because i think even when it grows out you'll still be trimming the longer hair off anyways. Chagall will still be handsome either way


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

He is a very handsome boy! I have no idea on how to fix it but his tail is unique till it grows out!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I would grin and bear it. Maybe scissor it to blend in a bit, but I definitely wouldn't shave it again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Chagall is rockin that tail! I foresee a new trend here!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Ahh . . . Chagall can't be embarrassed, he knows he is a pretty boy regardless of what his Mom does to him. I think you can do either -- rock the new exotic flower style or trim to blend the short and long.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd trim to match the growing hair, too - by the time he is in a longer winter clip it should be fluffing up nicely!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree with Melly and others. 

_Flare tail_ is the answer. :smile:


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I second the recommendation to trim back the long stuff and the tail will then grow out evenly. IT will take a few months to totally come back in a nice pom size.
Here is a good video on how to set the tail:




This is Diane Betelak/Andis. She has a good tip on WHERE to start shaving the base of the tail. Very helpful!
Good luck


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree...a flare would be cute til it's all long again! Kinda like a 'bell bottom' on his tail!


P.S. Chagall,
Hide your Mom's scissors for a while!
Love,
MOLLY


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

yes, give that boy some flare! lol!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the guidance! The 'inspirational' photos from *peppersb* and terrific Daine Betelak (love her!) video from *PoodleFoster* are a huge help. My niece said Chagall's tail "looks like a broken make-up brush, but it's 'cool'." :hahaha: The creative descriptions almost make my boo-boo funny, not quite, but _almost! 
_


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG!! You are just too funny! Chagall still looks great! :kiss: I actually like his tail - less combing & brushing. Gonna have to try that on Sadie!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Final twist in the tale of the tail... of all people on earth I would _not_ expect to care, my dh is busy lobbying me to leave Chagall's tail as is! He said he'd "miss the pom"!! I made him repeat that because I could not believe he said it. He contends if you look at Chagall from a distance, or from above, or without a "critical eye" (uh, I think that was directed at moi!), "his tail looks fine." I dunno about that, but I'm _stunned _he actually has an opinion about Chagall's hairstyle! This comes after four years of answering, "I don't know, you know best," when asked about it. I'll rely on _that_ as I decide what to do. 

*DH's bird's-eye view of the tail, "fine as is." 
(Maybe I'll only walk Chagall by tall people?) *








*
"Put the scissors down! I look okay from the rear, don't I?"*:tremble:


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

_Chagall

Lucky for you ... your mom has Artistic Style !

Your tail is unique. It's a work in progress._

_PS Enjoy your tour :star:_


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

The fact that your DH said what he did is wonderful!!! 
Rhett and Jippy agree hide your Mommy's scissors!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

He's so pretty! Funky tail and all. I'd say wait it out  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Chagall's a handsome man, he could never ever look anything but stunning!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Poor Chagall is not alone, little Lucy is dealing with the same sort of grow out 


Rebecca


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

My husband is the same way about tail poms. I just don't get it. Doesn't care about the face shave. Doesn't care about the top knot (whose loss I mourn regularly). Doesn't care about coat length, etc. etc.

But, oh, poor man can't stand that I shaved Danno's fat stubby little tail off. Forget that it was necessary following some rather unpleasant, erm, digestive issues. Forget that he never could have a truly nice pom because of how short and square his little stub is (we let the hair grow super long on the end of the tail to "fake" a pom.)

Nope, that man wants his boy's tail back. :banghead:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

MaryEdwards said:


> Chagall's a handsome man, he could never ever look anything but stunning!


The girls agree too!! :kiss:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall is wonderful with any tail style!!! He is so cool!! But I would leave it as it is, sometimes we end up making things worse by trying to fix something that isn't broke. his tail is fiiiiiiiiiine.... It will grow fast if you just leave it be  hehehehe. Either way he will still be Chagall, Mr. "Coolness"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It won't be long till it grows out. I agree. He's so pretty, who's going to be looking at his tail? There's so much more to look at. lol. He's gorgeous. Don't worry. It won't be long.


----------

